# How often do you clean / detail your car?



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

I am not talking about, restore paint, or polish your car.
I am asking to wash, protect, wax...

not sure if I am explaining well, my question is if you have a routine or do it for an event.

for example, if you go to a place with sand, when you come back to home you vaccum your carpets or wait until saturday / sunday when you clean your car as usually?

I know you keep it clean is easier than wait for 6 months to clean it :lol: but after a interior detail (kind of haha) everytime I look some area with dirty on, I want to clean it  so I am started to be obsesive


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I keep it to once a fortnight now because I ended up really pi$$y cleaning it after a while doing it whenever I saw the tiniest speck of dust.


----------



## 5doorfish (Aug 8, 2013)

mine is at least once every 3 weeks...
I work away from home at the moment and my flat has no driveway or outside tap which makes things awkward so every time I come home it gets a good detail


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

In one form or another, glass, alloys, etc, then......everyday.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

i usually wash mine one a week to 10 days max


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

It was gettin to the point were i wud wash and dry it every time i used it then put it away until people passin my drive use to comment 
the usual rubbish ie ull wash that away , u can do my car , ull wash the colour off that , who pays ur water rates
tbh about 1 week


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Our fleet gets washed once per week and spritzed with gtechniq c2


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Washed every one or too weeks .


----------



## CTSCraig (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol. If I had a pound for every time someone said "you can do mine next" I would probably be driving a lambo by now. 

New to detailing but I am srarting to see how it can get obsessive. My car has been squeeky clean for a good few weeks!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wash it once a week, unless I go to a car meet or a long journey to a friends, then it'll be done the Friday, Saturday and Sunday


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Sometimes every day in the summer wash polish with some sort of polish vac as well


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mines usually gets washed once a week -snowfoam 2BM then dried-occasionally twice.
Also I get free jetwash tokens when I fill up with petrol so I'll often give it a quick blast off there as well then drive it dry. Interior gets an hour here and there in the evenings just to keep on top of it. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Once a week, once, now its more like once a month, oh crap! i still have to sort my interior :doublesho...


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

I dont feel alone anymore


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Every two weeks in spring/summer and every week autumn/winter


----------



## Darren68 (May 30, 2010)

once a week for me


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Every day :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

every 2 weeks


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Once a week or every two weeks if I'm feeling lazy


----------



## age 555 (Oct 18, 2009)

Once a week my 58 swift gets done ...2bm, windows inside and out , AIO (Auto finesse Tripple or DJ Need for speed) hoover`d wheels etc ..funny most of the neighbours say the same "you`ll wash that away etc, mostly BM`s around here on 62-13 plates, mines cleaner than all of them !!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

age 555 said:


> mostly BM`s around here on 62-13 plates, mines cleaner than all of them !!


Probably because they are all company cars and they don't give a toss.


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

When I lived at my old house that had a driveway I'd do it 2-3 times a week! A little excessive but i didn't actually drive the car as I ride my bike to work but it used to annoy me that I got dusty just sitting there.

Would just rinse with a hose, wash with 2bm, dry and add more sealant.

My neighbours used to say all the above, "you can do mine next", " you'll wash the paint off", blah blah blah!

They think your even madder when you take the wheels off and leave the car on axle stands while you clean them inside and out in the back garden!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Try cleaning it everyday like me, and listen to some of the comments......


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I clean it once a week. and everytime people walk by,there is always on who says It's still going to rain today, you can do mine next, I'll put mine in line,... I just ignore it, put some music on...


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Blackmondie said:


> I clean it once a week. and everytime people walk by,there is always on who says It's still going to rain today, you can do mine next, I'll put mine in line,... I just ignore it, put some music on...


I wouldn't advise saying "you couldn't afford my prices"

For some reason, it dosent go down too well with some people.....:lol:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Blackmondie said:


> I clean it once a week. and everytime people walk by,there is always on who says It's still going to rain today, you can do mine next, I'll put mine in line,... I just ignore it, put some music on...


I get that too.....just ask how much they're going to pay me......usually shuts them up :thumb:
Mike


----------



## Meta5 (Aug 1, 2013)

Wash 3 times a week and polish at least once a week, it's a Black car. Neighbours ask if there is any paint left on the car.:driver:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Washed every week (why did i buy a black car :wall interior every 2weeks & waxed every month with bouncers CTR.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Ours get washed and interior done every fortnight. Sometimes more during the summer with the lighter nights.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

neilos said:


> I wouldn't advise saying "you couldn't afford my prices"
> 
> For some reason, it dosent go down too well with some people.....:lol:





mike41 said:


> I get that too.....just ask how much they're going to pay me......usually shuts them up :thumb:
> Mike


I've thought about it, but I don't bother, I wouldn't want to do their cars, they have no respect or interest in their cars, they wouldn't understand... and I would get very frustrated as  
I'm just happy when my car is clean and shiny again and they all turn their heads passing by


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Every couple o'weeks


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

Try to do mine once a week but work takes over sometimes


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

once a week mostly, on my and the wifes car


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Try to do mine every week:thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

I try to wash mine every weekend on a Saturday morning if possible so I can enjoy a clean car.

However having a one year old girl the car will need to be hoovered each weekend regardless.

However since getting the sonax QD, I do try and leave the car unwashed and enjoy the beading porn when it rains


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

Twice a month. Once a fortnight


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Usually once a fortnight or when i think its dirty. When i get new products ill find any excuse to try them.


----------



## DimSum (Aug 13, 2013)

I say twice a week i clean the car including engine bay and a detail once every four months.


----------



## Bruce865 (Jul 7, 2013)

once a week and if it has water spots some qd is usually pulled out but after my unknown phonecall threatening my car im usually wet sanding twice a week too!


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

Nothing nicer than a gleaming car, clean it when it needs it, regardless & **** the jealous neighbours in there financed / leased / Co Car ****e
E


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Usually once a week whilst at work, mind ya I also wash the old mans car too :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Normally once a week... Recently once a month. Work and other commitments just havn't leant the time for me to give it a good clean. It got an hour and a half wash and quick wax the other day and a quick hour on the inside on saturday morning. Far from perfect but still, other prioerities come first.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I try to wash, dry and vacuum it every week to ten days, exterior trim gel, proper glass and interior clean every three to four weeks and SN Hybrid every two to four months depending


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

cleaned once a week just to keep on top off it


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Once a week for the Santa Fe, the poor old Shuma has been every 3-4 weeks recently.


----------



## Nick_NBM (Aug 15, 2013)

Once every two weeks, alternating weekends between mine and the other half's KA (which is one of the easiest cars to wash)!

Even at this frequency, I still get some of these comments :wall:

I have a company car and treat it as my own, loving to park next to colleagues with co. cars that only gets washed annually at a service!

On the upside, I have 6 colleagues who want me to 'do theirs' - but that would mean investing in a DA polisher, as my arms couldn't cope!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I gets washed as often as it needs it, proper detail once a month if it needs it, hoovered every time i wash it, polished and waxed when i detail it.
It just makes it so much easier to keep clean if i do it regularly and to be honest it's kinda therapeutic too


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

I try to clean my car at least every fortnight, weekly when I can.

I do a big detail at least twice a year in which the car is fully stripped back, clayed, polished, waxed or sealed etc. I also do wheels off every six months or so when I swap between summer and winter wheels and clean & seal both sets.


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

Nick_NBM said:


> Once every two weeks, alternating weekends between mine and the other half's KA (which is one of the easiest cars to wash)!
> 
> Even at this frequency, I still get some of these comments :wall:
> 
> ...


here is a opportunity, if you want.
Here in my country and my co-workers and friends, only want that the car looks "clean" paying nothing to wash, the person who washes they cars uses detergent the cheapest one, under the sun during the day, a sponge the same that uses for wheels, tyres, paint, glasses,.. no oportunity for me :lol:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

once a week and give the paint work a quick go over with qd after


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Washed once a week or after rain when ive been working due to motorway spray, in the winter whenever I get the chance and its not bloody freezing. Properly detailed just before summer and again a big winter protection detail just before the weather turns


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

I am taking good ideas and times to clean my car in here.
I never thought to remove my wheels to clean them often, now I have that in mind.


----------



## Cat Face (Jan 9, 2011)

I feel embarrassed now. I wash my car about 4 or 5 times a year plus Alfa do it once a year when it has its service/MOT. 2 of those washes are proper full correction details though topped up with Swissvax BOS to keep it protected through the year. I vacuum it twice a year during the full details but if it gets really smelly I will just take the carpets out and give them a good shake.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Cat Face said:


> I feel embarrassed now. I wash my car about 4 or 5 times a year plus Alfa do it once a year when it has its service/MOT. 2 of those washes are proper full correction details though topped up with Swissvax BOS to keep it protected through the year. I vacuum it twice a year during the full details but if it gets really smelly I will just take the carpets out and give them a good shake.


Instant ban.........:lol:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Will wash once a week if looks dirty and uncared for. 

Normally wash once a fortnight thought. Will vac and do interior front windscreen once a week thought. 

Ideally alloys once a week or 2 weeks max. Don't want brake pad dust etc doing more damage


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Weekly in some form or another


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

Cat Face said:


> I feel embarrassed now. I wash my car about 4 or 5 times a year plus Alfa do it once a year when it has its service/MOT. 2 of those washes are proper full correction details though topped up with Swissvax BOS to keep it protected through the year. I vacuum it twice a year during the full details but if it gets really smelly I will just take the carpets out and give them a good shake.


And you are a member of this forum hahaha.


----------



## gimble (Jun 2, 2012)

I do a quick 2 bm wash and interior tidy up every sunday morning.


----------



## custard1 (May 15, 2013)

I detail mine every week as its a black car and I just love cleaning it


----------



## mull3tt mk5 (Aug 20, 2012)

I clean my car every day or every other day, with a full correction any time I have a show to go to, with a quick flick over with the mop every car meet, I polish my car Twice a week and wax it's once a week


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Wash every 3 to 4 weeks. Plus when I do a long journey. Still got the cleanest car in the road.
Detail 2 times a year


----------



## Cat Face (Jan 9, 2011)

LSpec said:


> And you are a member of this forum hahaha.


When I'm at uni I don't have the resources to do it and can't be bothered to go into a jet wash, so that only leaves the holidays, at which point every family member and all of their friends want their stuff done. I'm doing the builders new VW Transporter at the weekend.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Once a week usually but sometimes once every two weeks max. Keeping on top of two cars weekly can become a bit time consuming so the daily will be done weekly usually. The toy will be done bi-monthly.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

According to my missus..... "Too often".


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Once a week or if I feel the need to be on my own for a while.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

I tend to do them in batches.......lots, and then it will be weeks........Weather and other commitments dictate!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Shiny said:


> According to my missus..... "Too often".


Samesies, and she's on here too lol. Everyone says when I'm cleaning it "BuT It'S cLeAn?!?!" ha


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

JMDetailing said:


> Samesies, and she's on here too lol. Everyone says when I'm cleaning it "BuT It'S cLeAn?!?!" ha


This sounds very familiar..........


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Brooklands said:


> This sounds very familiar..........


All too familiar, I get it from mother.....


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

Cat Face said:


> When I'm at uni I don't have the resources to do it and can't be bothered to go into a jet wash, so that only leaves the holidays, at which point every family member and all of their friends want their stuff done. I'm doing the builders new VW Transporter at the weekend.


Yes I know how can be, now I am unemployed, and I have time to clean my car, but when I was working if had the time I rather watch tv 

dont take my comment bad, just kidding


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Every Saturday morning will gives mines a 'full valet' 2bm then wipe down with sonax. interior gets done, however will also try least midweek to clean the wheels so its easier in the long run. Dont really care what the neighbours think most are jealous.


----------



## JakeVW (Oct 31, 2012)

Usually once a week, but seeing as we've had some decent weather then followed by rain, it's been every other day for the last couple of weeks. :/ 

I can't help it, it just look so good when clean & so bad when dirty.

But I'm giving it a full detail this weekend, machine polish, wax the lot. 

Then I'll wash it again for a local car meet next wednesday, then one of the biggest VW events in the year that weekend so I'll wash it again for that.

So a full detail and 2 wash's in the space of a week. :/


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

I understand in UK is winter always raining?


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Try to detail / valet once a week although at the moment I've not touched the car for various reasons on the plus side I bought a silverline storm so looking forward to trying out that sometime soon


----------



## Craig P (May 5, 2011)

I'd like to do It at least once a week but due to other commitments this Is rarely possible so I aim for once a fortnight, 3 weeks at a push!!


----------



## Saamm93 (Nov 9, 2012)

I clean my car weekly if not twice weekly. I will wax/seal it monthly.


----------



## mikesmith181 (Mar 24, 2013)

I try to aim for a standard was every week, and use hydr02 when its looking a bit tired, currently got 2 coats on it, so should last a good while with that.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Interior twice a week, washed once a week, full OCD detail once a month.


----------

